# Age Of Empires 3



## coondog (Nov 15, 2006)

I had heard, and read, that Age of Empires 3 was supposed to be available for Mac in Sept of 2006. Anyone know the latest rumors? No stores have it yet, not even online.


----------



## MrTAToad (Nov 22, 2006)

Should be the end of November - Apple are quoting 2-3 week delivery time...


----------



## coondog (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you sir. I will look forward to it.

Apple are?...Apple is?...hmmmm


----------



## MrTAToad (Nov 23, 2006)

The Windows version allowed one copy to be used on many machines (which is useful for LAN games) - does anyone know if the same will be in the Mac version ?


----------



## MrTAToad (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, AOE 3 is out now...


----------



## coondog (Nov 28, 2006)

Thx for the update. I shall go look for it.


----------



## MrTAToad (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking forward to this myself...

Has anyone already got it ?  If so, does the game require the CD to be in when running the game ?


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, the CD is required.


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 23, 2007)

But, unlike the PC Version, no serial number is needed.


----------



## jeastwood@mac.c (Jan 25, 2007)

I purchased Age Of Empires 3 just before Christmas only to discover that it is affected by what appears to be quite a regularly occurring bug; when you start a new game you get a dialog box on screen informing you that basically the computer opponents have no intelligence and will not react, move, develop or inteact with you - unless you happen to walk up to them and stand around for them to shoot you.

Some workarounds are suggested in the forums but these appear to only work for the PC version. I emailed the support staff before Christmas and posted in the forums but have yet to receive any response or news of update. This problem also occurs on a friends iMac who bought it at the same time.

Graphics are good, gameplay seems involving enough and g=some really good ways to blow enemies up! 

If anyone has any suggestions or knows of a workaround I'd really appreciate it and so would a large number of other Mac users (judging by some of the forum topics) I have added an attachment that shows the dialog box.

J.


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 25, 2007)

Brought it a while ago now   Very good it is too.

Haven't had the aforementioned problem - however, I have found it doesn't like 54b wireless connections - game pauses every so often.


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 25, 2007)

1. Repair permissions
2. Move the executable to your Desktop and see if it goes away
3. I can't remember if AOE3 has an enclosing folder or not.  If the executable is in an AOE3 folder, change the name of the folder to something such as "test" and see if that makes a diff.


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 25, 2007)

... anyone know how to stop AOE3 from doing a video card check?  It sees my 32 MB card and refuses to run at all ...


----------



## MrTAToad (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you got another card then ?


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 26, 2007)

Absolutely not ...  but I know it'd run on a 32MB .. just really poorly


----------



## mdnky (Jan 28, 2007)

I seriously doubt it would run (in a usable manner) with a 32MB card.  They put that minimum limit there for a reason.


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 28, 2007)

<Sigh> - guess I'm stuck with Civ 3 until I can upgrade my mac 

I just hope Steve announces new macs before my Income Tax refund comes in ..  otherwise I'd be forced to spend the money on something I actually need.


----------

